# Losing 150lbs - Help with my schedule



## epicurous (Jun 21, 2018)

Sorry for the double post! Wasn't sure where to put this!

 I've been obese for the last 10 years but about 5 months ago I  decided to start losing weight and do  some lifting. My goal is to keep  as much muscle as I can during the cut  and if at all possible make  some gains in strength/mass. I was hoping to  get some constructive  criticism about the frequency/intensity of my  workouts and my diet.  Specifically if I should stick with my current  macros or not.  Here's  all my info:

Male
Age: 33
Height: 5 11
Current Weight: 271 (down from 340 in Feb.)
Goal Weight: 190
BMR: 2200
TDEE: 2780
Current Deficit: 700kcal
Daily Cardio: 600kcal
Macros: 183/70/183

I've managed to get the diet aspect pretty well squared away. As far as I   can tell at least. I'm usually well over on protein, even on fats,   under on carbs. My sodium is through the roof, though, so I try to drink   about a gallon of water every 24 hours. I'm feeling full enough   throughout the day (still having some cravings), but as long as I get   enough sleep, I have enough energy to do a 3 Mile Walk every morning.   That takes about an hour. I also bought myself a pair of adjustable   dumbbells (80lbs) and have been following a basic routine every other   day for the past month. It looks like this:

Mon, Wed, Fri, Sun, Tue, Thurs, Sat

-4 sets of 8 (25lb Dumbbell)-
Goblet Squat 
Bench Press
Bent-Over Row
Overhead Press
Straight Legged Deadlift
Alternating Curls
Calf Raises
10 minutes of static stretching



I weigh-in once a week and I'm losing on average about 10-12lb per month   at the moment. I am on track to be at my goal weight by around January   or so, which I am definitely stoked about. I've read some articles   about how too much cardio can negatively impact muscle gain, and was   curious if I should be concerned about that. On training days I usually   lift about 3 hours or so after my morning walk - I'm not overly sore,   but sometimes struggle to finish my last 2 sets. It's a struggle to stay  motivated but I am 100% committed to get healthy. Should I stick with  my  current line-up? Scale it back? Should I adjust my macros? Schedule?  Am I  overthinking all of this stuff? Haha.

Thanks for taking the time to read, and any info/criticism would be much appreciated!


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 21, 2018)

Congrats on the weight loss!  You must feel a whole heck of a lot better.  You've only been at this 5 months and it sounds like it's working for you.  Keep the course until it doesn't.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2018)

Awesome...do you belong or can belong to a gym?


----------



## epicurous (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks dk and jenn. I would love to join one, but I live in a pretty remote area. The closest gym is about 30 miles from me, and I just can't afford that much travel at the moment. I read in the paper that a Crossfit will be opening in the next town over sometime in the near future, which is cool, but I'm not sure how interested I am in that kind of training. 

I've thought about hiring an online coach to keep me pointed in the right direction, but that ends up being kind of pricey, too. For now it looks like I'm stuck doing the basics by myself :/


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 21, 2018)

epicurous said:


> Thanks dk and jenn. I would love to join one, but I live in a pretty remote area. The closest gym is about 30 miles from me, and I just can't afford that much travel at the moment. I read in the paper that a Crossfit will be opening in the next town over sometime in the near future, which is cool, but I'm not sure how interested I am in that kind of training.
> 
> I've thought about hiring an online coach to keep me pointed in the right direction, but that ends up being kind of pricey, too. For now it looks like I'm stuck doing the basics by myself :/



Yeah, don't stress.  You have the tools to make some amazing changes.  Having an online coach may be helpful from accountability standpoint, but you can accomplish your goals without one.  Some of the hardest advice to hear is, "be patient", but be patient.  You're doing the right things.  It just takes time.

I would suggest you start taking photos.  You're going to hit a point where you get discouraged (we all do).  Having your transformation documented, and being able to look back on how far you've come, will give you the fuel to go on when you start to have moments of doubt.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2018)

yep...that's a hard situation but right now you are mainly working on losing weight so that's fine that you don't have a gym..cuz it doesn't take one to lose weight!:32 (20):

personally I wouldn't at this stage waste money on a "online coach"..get to the weight you want and then make gaining the amount of muscle you want the next goal!

It's a long process but you are doing it correctly and great...keep it up!


----------



## snake (Jun 21, 2018)

epicurous said:


> I weigh-in once a week and I'm losing on average about 10-12lb per month   at the moment. I am on track to be at my goal weight by around January   or so, which I am definitely stoked about. I've read some articles   about how too much cardio can negatively impact muscle gain, and was   curious if I should be concerned about that. On training days I usually   lift about 3 hours or so after my morning walk - I'm not overly sore,   but sometimes struggle to finish my last 2 sets. It's a struggle to stay  motivated but I am 100% committed to get healthy. Should I stick with  my  current line-up? Scale it back? Should I adjust my macros? Schedule?  Am I  overthinking all of this stuff? Haha.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read, and any info/criticism would be much appreciated!



I wouldn't say you're overthinking the cardio/ muscle issue, I just think what you read may not apply to you. Muscle loss or the lack of muscle gain with regard to diet and exercise is something to be concerned about more for the Elite lifter. It should be a non-factor for you plus your goals are different.

For now, what you're doing is working so I wouldn't fix what's not broke. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 21, 2018)

Post up a sample diet and I'll be more than happy to give my opinion!  I love working with clients who have a lot to lose and want it!  Currently working with a guy whose goal is to lose 150lbs as well.  He's down 47 and strength is going up.  Its exciting to watch for sure!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Post up a sample diet and I'll be more than happy to give my opinion!  I love working with clients who have a lot to lose and want it!  Currently working with a guy whose goal is to lose 150lbs as well.  He's down 47 and strength is going up.  Its exciting to watch for sure!




THIS is the man to help you.  Give him detailed info and you will get solid advice.  

Bud, as long as you can take long walks, do light dumbbell workouts, and mix things up in other ways you will be fine.  

Determination is the biggest factor for you now, keeping it up and going for the long haul.

All the best to you and your journey. 

GR827


----------



## epicurous (Jun 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Post up a sample diet and I'll be more than happy to give my opinion!  I love working with clients who have a lot to lose and want it!  Currently working with a guy whose goal is to lose 150lbs as well.  He's down 47 and strength is going up.  Its exciting to watch for sure!





Thanks for the feedback you guys. Means more than you know. 

And, thanks spongy. So, this is what I'm doing pretty much every day right now (did that upload alright?) The only thing that changes is my meal 1 option (substitute with a turkey sandwich or something like that), and on weekends I'll have a couple extra pieces of fruit. I'm still struggling to get enough fresh veggies worked in there somehow. I work a crazy schedule and only have time to hit the grocery store once a month, twice if I'm lucky. 

View attachment 5903


I'll try and get some "before pictures" taken this weekend and maybe start a journal here. Might be cool to document what I'm up to.


----------



## epicurous (Jun 21, 2018)

Sorry, bad upload. I hope this one worked. (Looks kind of small - is there a preferred way to upload images here? I'm getting a message saying I can't post links)


----------



## epicurous (Jun 21, 2018)

View attachment 5906


Sorry, bad upload. I hope this one worked. (Looks kind of small - is there a preferred way to upload images here? I'm getting a message saying I can't post links)


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 21, 2018)

epicurous said:


> View attachment 5906
> 
> 
> Sorry, bad upload. I hope this one worked. (Looks kind of small - is there a preferred way to upload images here? I'm getting a message saying I can't post links)



We’re old and our eyesight sucks. Can you post as text?


----------



## epicurous (Jun 21, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> We’re old and our eyesight sucks. Can you post as text?



Sorry about the double posts and crappy pictures (I can't seem to delete them). I hate my phone. 

Here we go:


8amCaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugarSkim Milk - Skim Milk, 1 cup80110811011Body Fortress - Protein Powder, 1 scoop1707330702Homemade - 2 Scrambled Eggs, 2 eggs140210121300Johnsonville - Turkey Breakfast Sausage, 2 Links702483400Ketchup - Condiment, 1 Tbsp205001604Add Food Quick Tools4802717588101711amMichaelina - Chicken Alfredo Florentine, 1 container250348125803Add Food Quick Tools2503481258032pmHomemade - 6oz Baked Chicken Breast, 4.5 oz140022900Sauce - A1 Original, 2 tbsp (s)306005604Russet Potatoes - Baked Potatoe, 5 ounce1323004142Add Food Quick Tools3023623357465pmHomemade - 6oz Baked Chicken Breast, 4.5 oz140022900Sauce - A1 Original, 2 tbsp (s)306005604Russet Potatoes - Baked Potatoe, 5 ounce1323004142Add Food Quick Tools3023623357468pmMild cheddar - Cheddar, 0.25 cup1101971800Beans, Refried - Rosarita Traditional Refried Beans, 0.5 cup12018365401Rice A Roni - Mexican Style Rice, 0.5 cup prepared12521433602Homemade - 6oz Baked Chicken Breast, 4.5 oz140022900Add Food Quick Tools4954018451,0803Post Workout / SnackCheese, cheddar, 2 oz230119143650Add Food Quick Tools230119143650Totals2,059174661953,98335Your Daily Goal2,087183701832,30066Remaining2894-12-1,68331

So, this is what I'm doing pretty much every day right now (did that  upload alright?) The only thing that changes is my meal 1 option  (substitute with a turkey sandwich or something like that), and on  weekends I'll have a couple extra pieces of fruit. I'm still struggling  to get enough fresh veggies worked in there somehow. I work a crazy  schedule and only have time to hit the grocery store once a month, twice  if I'm lucky.


----------



## Youngb (Jun 21, 2018)

way to go on the weight loss!


----------



## Merlin (Jun 21, 2018)

Use to be overweight as well when I was younger. Good job on the progress, I use to keep an old picture of myself in the mirror so i could see how far i have come. Diet is a lifestyle change. They way I dealt with my cravings was either take a nap if i had time and drink smoothies with protein powder to give you natural sucrose. keep up the good work man, mind over matter.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 21, 2018)

At one point my heaviest was 245lbs.... I lost around 60lbs in the course of 4-5 months and then gain some 15 lbs of muscle after, I just did intermittent fasting and kept my carbs at bay, only cardio was a 2 mile run daily


----------



## epicurous (Jun 22, 2018)

Youngb said:


> way to go on the weight loss!


Thanks! 



Gear Grinder said:


> Use to be overweight as well when I was  younger. Good job on the progress, I use to keep an old picture of  myself in the mirror so i could see how far i have come. Diet is a  lifestyle change. They way I dealt with my cravings was either take a  nap if i had time and drink smoothies with protein powder to give you  natural sucrose. keep up the good work man, mind over matter.


Yea, the cravings are kicking my ass. I'll definitely have to try that!



Oblivious said:


> At one point my heaviest was 245lbs.... I lost around 60lbs in the course of 4-5 months and then gain some 15 lbs of muscle after, I just did intermittent fasting and kept my carbs at bay, only cardio was a 2 mile run daily


I'm at the point where I look forward to exercising. On the days where I'm not feeling it I know that if I just get up and get it done, I'll always feel better after.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Viduus (Jun 23, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Post up a sample diet and I'll be more than happy to give my opinion!  I love working with clients who have a lot to lose and want it!  Currently working with a guy whose goal is to lose 150lbs as well.  He's down 47 and strength is going up.  Its exciting to watch for sure!



Take advantage of this. Maybe even PM spongy when you get to 25 posts and see if you can work out a deal. He’s been critical to changing the way a lot of us eat. Prep your meals and listen to him! You’re making great progress but he’ll help you take it even further.


----------



## epicurous (Jun 23, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Take advantage of this. Maybe even PM spongy when you get to 25 posts and see if you can work out a deal. He’s been critical to changing the way a lot of us eat. Prep your meals and listen to him! You’re making great progress but he’ll help you take it even further.



I did some food prep this morning and managed to work some veggies and fruit into my line up. Got my sodium way down too. 

[h=1]Your Food Diary For:[/h] *Monday, June 25, 2018 *
​

8amCalorieskcal
Carbsg
Fatg
Proteing
Sodiummg
Fiberg
Homemade - 2 Scrambled Eggs, 2 eggs
140210121300Johnsonville - Turkey Breakfast Sausage, 3 Links
10535125100Whey - Chocolate Protein Powder, 1 scoop
1304224800Skim Milk - Skim Milk, 1 cup
8011081100Add Food Quick Tools

455201756830011amMarketside - Romaine, 3 cup
15301151Kroger - Shredded Mozarella Cheese, 2 oz
10005161700Ken's Steakhouse Dressing - Lite Balsmic Vinaigrette, 2 Tbsp
503504100Salad - Homemade 3 Bean Salad, 0.5 cups
701309010Add Food Quick Tools

235191026595112pmHomemade - 6oz Baked Chicken Breast, 4.5 oz
140022900Flik - Quinoa, 0.5 cup
111202463Aladdin - Fresh Green Beans, 3 oz
2760262Add Food Quick Tools

278264351255pmHomemade - 6oz Baked Chicken Breast, 4.5 oz
140022900Russet Potatoes - Baked Potatoe, 5 ounce
1323004143Corn - Can, 0.5 cup
60111202Add Food Quick Tools

332413351458pmHomemade - 6oz Baked Chicken Breast, 4.5 oz
140022900Steamables - Asparagus, 6 spears
2030201Butter - Unsalted, 1 pat (1" sq, 1/3" high)
3604010Morrison - Brown Rice, 0.5 cup
1242613391Add Food Quick Tools

32029734402Post Workout / SnackSkim Milk - Skim Milk, 1 cup
8011081100Whey - Chocolate Protein Powder, 1 scoop
1304224800Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana
105270013Add Food Quick Tools

315422321913  Totals1,935177432181,68226Your Daily Goal2,187191731912,30038Remaining2521430-2761812


----------



## Viduus (Jun 23, 2018)

Are you doing anything for healthy fats? I’d throw in some Carlson’s fish oil if you aren’t using that already. Those meals look pretty tasty! Curious on Spongy’s opinion.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey man, sorry I just saw this.  I definitely have some tweaks coming for you.  Great work so far!

Gimme a bit to work something up.


----------



## epicurous (Jun 23, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Are you doing anything for healthy fats? I’d throw in some Carlson’s fish oil if you aren’t using that already. Those meals look pretty tasty! Curious on Spongy’s opinion.



Yea I'm doing a multi, 2150mg of liquid fish oil, and 5,000IU of D3 every morning.


----------



## epicurous (Jun 23, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Hey man, sorry I just saw this.  I definitely have some tweaks coming for you.  Great work so far!
> 
> Gimme a bit to work something up.



I just put the newest table up - take your time, boss. Any info or criticism would be much appreciated.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 23, 2018)

epicurous said:


> Yea I'm doing a multi, 2150mg of liquid fish oil, and 5,000IU of D3 every morning.



Checkout Jin’s threads on fish oil. He’s sponsoring the half-gallon a day protocol. (12 grams I think)

I haven’t gone that high yet but I do 4 table spoons of Carlson’s a day. That’s probably around 8 grams. Good stuff for those of us who are cardiovascularly screwed.


----------



## epicurous (Jun 23, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Checkout Jin’s threads on fish oil. He’s sponsoring the half-gallon a day protocol. (12 grams I think)
> 
> I haven’t gone that high yet but I do 4 table spoons of Carlson’s a day. That’s probably around 8 grams. Good stuff for those of us who are cardiovascularly screwed.



I definitely will. That stuff is amazing. My heart could definitely use all the help it can get.  I saw an instant change with my skin, too, after a week of 2,150mg. I have a little psoriasis on my elbows, and they've cleared up like 90%.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 23, 2018)

Ok, this is just something I threw together really quickly between chores without taking into consideration when you lift and what muscles are worked.  I typically have my clients rotate diets 3-4 times per week depending on what muscle groups are/aren't worked that day.  This is a good overall diet that you could do every day and have good success.

Couple of critiques:

Drop the Body Fortress, that protein powder is trash and the company is being sued for Amino spiking and false labeling.  I know it's cheap, and I get that.

If you need something high quality check out MyProtein.  I use them and AtLarge Nutrition and those are the only two I will endorse.  MyProtein is cheaper but it ranks as the number 2 protein based on lab tests by Labdoor.com in terms of quality and label accuracy.

If you want to give them a try shoot me an email and I've got a code that will give you a discount on your first order.  I'm loving the Salted Caramel Isolate I'm using right now.

Drop the russet potatoes for now

Stay away from packaged foods like your rice mix and your alfredo thing

Limit dairy intake for now - drop the cheese and milk and add Almond Milk/Greek Yogurt



Meal 1:
1 Cup Unsweetened Vanilla Almond Milk
1 Cup Cold Black Coffee (Optional)
1 Cup Plain Greek Yogurt (Fat Free)
1 Scoop (approx 30g) of MyProtein Whey Isolate
1 Banana
------
Blend into smoothie

Meal 2:
1 Cup Egg Whites or Egg Beaters
1 Large Egg
1 Tbsp Olive Oil
1/2 Cup Oatmeal (Measured before cooking)

Meal 3:
6oz Grilled Chicken Breast
6oz SWEET potato 
1.5 Cups Steamed Broccoli FLORETS

Meal 4:
6oz Ground Sirloin (90/10)
1.5 Cups Steamed Broccoli FLORETS
1/2 cup Jasmine Rice (measured after cooking)

Meal 5:
1 Cup Unsweetened Vanilla Almond Milk
1/2 Cup Plain Greek Yogurt (Fat Free)
1/2 Cup Pasteurized Egg Whites
1 Scoop MyProtein Whey Isolate (Approx 30g)

----------

Totals:  
151g Carbohydrate
48g Fat
214g Protein
1961 Calories


----------



## Viduus (Jun 23, 2018)

How did I know Spongy was going to drop the potatoes, Alfredo and dairy haha. 

Quick, eat about 30lbs of it before you make the change!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 24, 2018)

Man i miss alfredo, and pizza, and well too many things to list....Just keep trucking man, Spongy knows what hes talking about. You got tons of support behind you, youve put in this much effort so far, just keep at it.


----------



## epicurous (Jun 24, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Ok, this is just something I threw together really quickly between chores without taking into consideration when you lift and what muscles are worked.  I typically have my clients rotate diets 3-4 times per week depending on what muscle groups are/aren't worked that day.  This is a good overall diet that you could do every day and have good success.
> 
> Couple of critiques:
> 
> ...



This is extremely helpful. I'll see what I can do to incorporate as much as I can w/ my budget. Thank you for taking the time to write all that out.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 24, 2018)

epicurous said:


> This is extremely helpful. I'll see what I can do to incorporate as much as I can w/ my budget. Thank you for taking the time to write all that out.



Absolutely man, let me know now if you have any questions


----------

